# Mellow Yellow



## Donde (May 5, 2022)




----------



## John 2 (May 5, 2022)

Beautiful but what breed is it?


----------



## Jeff15 (May 5, 2022)

Very nice caterpillar.....


----------



## jeffashman (May 6, 2022)

Very nice shot! Love the color!


----------



## Donde (May 7, 2022)

I don't know what it will turn in to.


----------



## Paulette (May 9, 2022)

Good capture well done


----------



## K9Kirk (May 10, 2022)

Very nice image, good job. It sure is colorful, that sometimes spells 'trouble."


----------



## Space Face (May 12, 2022)

Pow.  That's a colorful thing.


----------

